# End Call Bug (Again I know)...



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

Is anyone even remotely close to figuring out this end call bug? It plagues all of the GB based ROMs and if I knew more about the code and where everything lived I would try and track it down, but I'm no ERIS per say ;-)...Anyway if anyone has any ideas or thoughts can someone let me know? I know this is a repeat post but it's almost become an acceptable issue to us in the Sense world if you use a Sense 2.1 mix with 3.0 or a full 3.0 ROM. I know we have some kick butt devs out there, has anyone put a bounty out on this one lol...


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have yet to experience this bug on any ROM I've ran, Bamf RC4.9, inert band, forever, or SoaB..... I haven't read anything on any forums I've visited about a fix coming

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"BuffoGT said:


> Is anyone even remotely close to figuring out this end call bug? It plagues all of the GB based ROMs and if I knew more about the code and where everything lived I would try and track it down, but I'm no ERIS per say ;-)...Anyway if anyone has any ideas or thoughts can someone let me know? I know this is a repeat post but it's almost become an acceptable issue to us in the Sense world if you use a Sense 2.1 mix with 3.0 or a full 3.0 ROM. I know we have some kick butt devs out there, has anyone put a bounty out on this one lol...


Keep it eyes out...fix for soab and forever on the way from what I've heard

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

There is potentially a fix implemented into Touch my BAMF, and will also be in Son of a Bliss...

I would like to see if its truly fixed before doing it for Forever.


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> There is potentially a fix implemented into Touch my BAMF, and will also be in Son of a Bliss...
> 
> I would like to see if its truly fixed before doing it for Forever.


Will you be sharing with the rest of us poor saps if it does what the actual fix was and how to implement? Pm me if you like and I'll put it to the test ;-)


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Try the rom. Thats the best test there is.


----------



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

This bug is a big problem for those of us that use our phones for work. I've missed three important calls this week due to this. Unfortunately when the person calls and it's not shown on the caller ID, there's no way to know "Who" it is calling. I rarely saw this issue but, for whatever reason, has recently plagued my phone 

I chose to go back to the stock ROM; which is unfortunate. BAMF 1.0.6 was the best ROM I've used to date.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"bfs673 said:


> This bug is a big problem for those of us that use our phones for work. I've missed three important calls this week due to this. Unfortunately when the person calls and it's not shown on the caller ID, there's no way to know "Who" it is calling. I rarely saw this issue but, for whatever reason, has recently plagued my phone
> 
> I chose to go back to the stock ROM; which is unfortunate. BAMF 1.0.6 was the best ROM I've used to date.


If u r running bamf forever u can flash the call 2.1 patch as that will fix ur call issues 100%. It's in the first post.

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> If u r running bamf forever u can flash the call 2.1 patch as that will fix ur call issues 100%. It's in the first post.
> 
> Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


Saw that, but that removes the 3.0 Answer screen, I am looking for the fix for the bug but thank you!


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"BuffoGT said:


> Saw that, but that removes the 3.0 Answer screen, I am looking for the fix for the bug but thank you!


There is no fix for sense 3 answer. Devs have tried over and over. Our hw isn't meant for it. Adr was only one to first come up with the sense 2.1 answer patch. Which to me is the best.

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Team BAMF may have a fix but it has not been regression tested and has side effects on some roms , like turning 4g into 3g.

My preventative suggestions are disable pocket mode and flip for speakerphone in the sound settings.


----------



## rodman47 (Aug 30, 2011)

BuffoGT said:


> Is anyone even remotely close to figuring out this end call bug? It plagues all of the GB based ROMs and if I knew more about the code and where everything lived I would try and track it down, but I'm no ERIS per say ;-)...Anyway if anyone has any ideas or thoughts can someone let me know? I know this is a repeat post but it's almost become an acceptable issue to us in the Sense world if you use a Sense 2.1 mix with 3.0 or a full 3.0 ROM. I know we have some kick butt devs out there, has anyone put a bounty out on this one lol...


I know that It's not an actual fix but I found that if I turned off "pocket " mode that is set to on by default that the problem went away. Pocket mode I can certainly live without as long as I can be sure I'll be able to answer all calls.


----------

